# I am in serious need of hunting and fishing storage ideas!!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I currently have all my guns laying under my bed, fishing poles leaned up in the corner, tackle box next to that. My bow is hanging from a hook and my gear is in a different area on any given day!!

I need some ideas, I sick of it!! I was thinking a chest of drawers for all my smaller gear and maybe a armiore or hutch for my other stuff.

Lets see some pics of what you guys have to keep it looking good and all in 1 place!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You really need a safe for your firearms. For the price of one new rifle you can have a nice safe that you can stick in a closet or a corner of a bedroom and not have to worry about your firearms. For the rest of it, don't you have a garage or some kind of storage at your home or apartment? It is kind of hard to put a one piece rod into a chest of drawers.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Critter said:


> You really need a safe for your firearms. For the price of one new rifle you can have a nice safe that you can stick in a closet or a corner of a bedroom and not have to worry about your firearms. For the rest of it, don't you have a garage or some kind of storage at your home or apartment? It is kind of hard to put a one piece rod into a chest of drawers.


+1
I used to do the same thing keeping them under my bed and they were constantly getting beat up by kids as well as by shoving things under the bed. I sprung for a cheep sams club safe and it's been the best thing. They stay clean and dont get messed with. You dont have to have a fancy cabinet.
I have a cheap tote I keep my hunting cloths in on top of my safe. My fishing stuff is on a shelf in the Garage but the poles need a better spot.


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

Not sure if you have a garage or not but in my garage i cut pieces of 2" PVC pipe into about 3" sections and screwed those to a wall and those hold my rods nice and neat and outta the way! it also works for yard equpment like rakes, etc.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is one idea. You would be amazed just how much you can fit into totes, but you clearly should get a safe for the guns. You can make some very economical hooks for your ceiling in the garage for the rods and have them totally out of the way and in a safe spot.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Critter said:


> You really need a safe for your firearms. For the price of one new rifle you can have a nice safe that you can stick in a closet or a corner of a bedroom and not have to worry about your firearms. For the rest of it, don't you have a garage or some kind of storage at your home or apartment? It is kind of hard to put a one piece rod into a chest of drawers.


Yeah I am shopping for a safe for the guns. The fishing poles can hang on the wall. The chest of drawers was going to be for the clothes and gear.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think the bottom line is I need to move to a house with a garage, my current house doesn't


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I think the bottom line is I need to move to a house with a garage, my current house doesn't


Believe me when I say this, more space only allows for more toys and junk you don't really need.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

When I built my home i made two hiding places. I do not want the Bad guys or (Good Guys) to know how many guns i have. A sheriff friend of mine said closets and under the bed are the first place the bad guys look for guns. When my fathers house was broken into several years ago all 3 guns in the closet were taken .


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

OKEE said:


> When I built my home i made two hiding places. I do not want the Bad guys or (Good Guys) to know how many guns i have. A sheriff friend of mine said closets and under the bed are the first place the bad guys look for guns. When my fathers house was broken into several years ago all 3 guns in the closet were taken .


What ever hiding place that you can think of a crook can also think of. The best hiding place is one that is made out of 1/4" steel, weighs several hundred pounds, and has a combination lock on it.

I have seen what a safe looks like when crooks try to break into it, that is after they have it laying on the floor and resort to using hammers and punches to try and get into it. They usually damage it so bad that you need to take it to a shop where they can cut it open without damaging the firearms inside.


----------

